# Chalice with triple red Asda Bands



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Made from Oak


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice frame ... Those bands hurt my eyes!!!! Let us know how the bands shoot and how they hold up.

Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

these are the bands Charles they have good band life too


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm told the rubber has some form of preservative in it that gives it the shiny look, unlike theraband this stuff should last longer apparently.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sling Jim said:


> I'm told the rubber has some form of preservative in it that gives it the shiny look, unlike theraband this stuff should last longer apparently.


Interesting. Would be cool if they lasted longer.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That chalice is well done, mate! I always thought that oak and red look good together.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

where did you finds those bands?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You might try here:

http://direct.asda.com/Fit-4-Life-Stretch-Bands/000934035,default,pd.html

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Very Nice Job, I have seen this one somewhere else...


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Elegant and effective.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Blue Danube said:


> Very Nice Job, I have seen this one somewhere else...


Where's that pal? I only made it yesterday :S I have made others similar though.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Maybe I am mistaken but on another forum there was one remarkably similar... Maybe its just everyone is playing with Oak Chalices globally.... pal


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Yep, "Chalices make great Christmas presents"


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Not sure mate, I have made another one for a friend though he might have posted it somewhere







Oak is quite easy to come by where I am in the world.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

At last.....Red Rubber.....and on a beautiful oak chalice.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

great looking shooter very nice job nice long frame i like that


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is a better pic of another one I have made
View media item 4784


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I get my Oak at Home Depot 1x6 Red Oak, couple bucks a linear foot. I've made a few Chalice's and other designs from it, good stuff.

Beautiful job. Bud. Nice rounding and finish, bands look sharp. Chalice is one, if not the top design in shared designs. Well done.
Philly


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Philly


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

that one looks just like the one i made! crazy!!!


----------

